# I think maybe I've been looking at my router needs wrong



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I know I sound like a kid in a toy store, not knowing what he wants. Recently I've been looking at another fixed base router purchase for freehand use. From one to the next, some will have features that I love but lack one thing I really wanted. The next will have it but leave out something the first one had covered. So through all this, I just decided to make myself a check list of features I had to have, no exceptions.

This led to another list of uses for a freehand fixed base router, and I also did one for table mounted and plunge routers as well. I only came up with about 4 things I do with a fixed base router, all essential of course, and some of these the plunge base could also do if needed. On the other hand, the plunge list was twice as long, and most of these the fixed base could not do at all, or at least not safely.

This is causing me to reevaluate my router needs. Some of the things a fixed or plunge could both do, I much more enjoy when I use a fixed base to do it, like edge forming. Since I don't have extensive router experience, I don't know exactly what all each type is capable of, like dovetail jig use for instance. I've read a lot, but never done any of that, and it seems a fixed base would be best. I could see a plunge being used, but there's a lot of small stuff that seems it would matter there, when I consider my current router doing the same job in my hands, like for instance, just getting set up and the bit put in. When I put a bit in my plunge router now, it seems more of a hassle than when the motor is in the fixed base, just from obstructions and poor visibility. Also, the way the dust guard is, visibility becomes an issue too, but with the same motor in the fixed base, it is not at all as frustrating. Maybe I just have a poor plunge model. It's a Craftsman 17543 combo kit. My plunge base also has some play in the mechanism, and yesterday I looked at a 1617 plunge base and it had zero play, plus I loved the locking lever, push to release and it self locks when you let go. Mine is the opposite. 

So maybe I could be better served with a plunge router sometimes, and a fixed at a few other times. Maybe the answer has just been as simple as that I just bought the wrong combo kit to start with. I got what experience I have by using it, and even the better model displays in the stores seem to change my mind by just handling them. All I know is, my routers do OK, but I can imagine a lot better, but the models I've looked at as replacements all seem lacking in one way or another. I could easily make this post very long in those details, but I won't. I'll just leave it at this and see what kind of replies I get. I guess I'm looking for some wisdom from the more experienced router users here. Which base do you prefer for specific techniques? I know some use only plunge models, which seems cumbersome when I think of it with my current routers.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've always stated that a plunge router can do EVERYTHING that a fixed base one can but not the other way round so I'm intrigued to know what YOU have found that will prove me wrong Duane.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Duane , I would just buy lots of routers , problem solved ! Well that's what I did 

I'm counting 5 and hopefully a CNC someday . No idea what I'm going to do with them but it will come to me 

I have one attached to a circle jig and it would be a pain to remove it all the time . So there are times when you want extra routers


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Rick, I always assume that newcomers are strapped for cash and so try to give answers that are relatively low cost. I know in my early days that is how it was.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree with you Harry but I do prefer my PC fixed base when using my Dovetail Jig or my hinge template jig. I have a plunge 1 hp trend that's lighter. I also have a Dewalt combo that is primarily plunge base set up and I still grab the fixed base for some tasks


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't so much found something a fixed base will do that a plunge won't. I just find my fixed base seems easier to use for edge forming. The plunge base seems bulky and more tipsy when I have it along an edge. There is more off the edge than on it when you edge route. I also find depth adjustment is easier to get more accurate with my fixed base. It may be due to the way I use the bit. I normally use a bearing guided round over and I set the depth so it leaves a little ridge line at the surface of the wood for making signs or table tops. I don't need more than 1/16 of a reveal and I can fine tune this on my fixed base. With the plunge, I put the bit in, plunge it to where I need it and then hold while I push the lock lever. This is very hard to get just right on the round over bit. This works fine for setting depth on straight bits cause I just plunge until I hit the surface, set that as my zero point on the rotating depth adjust, then I can step it down in 1/4 jumps until I hit my desired mortise or dado depth. For edge routing on a plunge though, for me its not a good choice.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Duane if you want to stop at a certain depth on a plunge you use the depth stop rod. I know it's in some of Harry's tutorials on how to do it the easiest ways. A fixed router is a little nicer for edge treatment because of the low center of gravity compared to a plunge. But Harry's assumption that if you are just getting started the first router should be a plunge and not a small light duty one either. That allows you to do any job needed done. 

If you have the plunge covered to your satisfaction then you only need a fixed base to go with it. If you want more versatility you can go with a combo kit. 

The list you made is called a Benjamin Franklin balance sheet. Ben would make 2 columns on a sheet of paper, pros on one side and cons on the other and when done he could compare one to the other. I use it at times and it works. Ben was a pretty smart guy.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Duane, your analysis would undoubtedly be of interest to a lot of folks in the early stages of their router experiences. Why not post your pros and cons list?
By the way, you might enjoy Bill Hylton's book 'Router Magic'.
Router Magic: Jigs, Fixtures, and Tricks to Unleash Your Router's Full Potential: Bill Hylton: 9780875967110: Amazon.com: Books
_(The list price on the back cover of mine is $18.95 US so I'm shocked to see the current asking price from some of those vendors!)_


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I may need to explain a few things here. I have some of this shown in my profile too, but I am not completely inexperienced. I have made a good few things and they have turned out well. But that's all across the board, not just all router work. As a matter of fact, sometimes I never touch a router for some projects, and on others, it's only needed for a quick edge profile or a rabbet. So based on that, I am somewhat inexperienced with router work. 

I got into woodworking about 3 years ago. I've been a carpenter about 10 years longer though, so table saw use, circular, drills, and other tools, I have quite a bit of experience using. Woodworking was what brought me to the router, though, and I've used it some, but not enough to know all it's uses cold. 

So, to start off, I bought a Craftsman 17543 combo kit (2 HP), and also bought another table from Lowe's with a Task Force plunge router in it (just needed the table but the router came with it). It took me no time at all to see that the plunge router it came with did not belong in the table. It was a great little tool when used freehand for signs and with an edge guide for mortises and dadoes though, so I took it out of the table and left it out. Signs and light duty plunge work are what I do with it now. I also was given another older, fixed base Craftsman router (Ryobi made) that I put in the table, so I use the original Craftsman combo router freehand as well, the plunge base for what I consider harder mortises and dadoes, such as in hard woods or for when I need much deeper cuts, anywhere I think more power would help, and the fixed base for anything else I can make it work for. But with its plunge base being so much heavier and bulkier feeling than the small Task Force router, I don't reach for it first unless I just feel I need it on plunges. I normally leave the motor in the fixed base and use this for edge forming, and rabbets, and sometimes long grooves or dadoes that go completely across or end to end of a board (not dadoes that don't come to an edge, which is a job for a plunge router only). 

I have also done some edge forming using a plunge, and found it not to my liking. I know how to use the depth stops, and they are great for setting depth on straight and spiral bits. Nothing with a bearing though. Because of how I use it, I put a straight bit in and plunge until the bit hits the surface and then set that point as my zero point. If I want to drop down, I rotate the stop turret, or whatever the stepped thing is on the base, and I can drop in 1/4 inch increments. If I need less or more, but not another 1/4, then I can adjust the micro adjustment knob and just sneak up on it. But this same technique won't work on a bearing bit, or maybe it would but I'd have to put some more thought into it. However, other issues arise as well, such as when I put the bit in, it's seems like there's more stuff in the way on the plunge base to obstruct view and also for the wrench to hit as it suddenly comes loose. My knuckles too. Also, the whole thing just feels clumbsy and bulky. I just have an easier time changing the bit in the fixed base, and that base seems to feel more solid as well during use, so I just found myself preferring it anytime I can use it and make it work. So much so, that for my next router, I was only considering fixed base models. 

But as I've said, my router use has been somewhat limited, so I wasn't really aware of my router needs, and in my search, I have discovered that many do not even have all the features I consider essential, such as LED's and dust collection chip guards. Some can be ordered, and others cannot. 

This prompted me to make the list of needed features, which led to the list of what I use each type for (some things I added even though I have not yet done so, but know the technique through reading). I found that the plunge router had many more uses on the list than the fixed base. I wasn't really aware of that fact until I saw it on paper. 

Then yesterday I was looking at different models at Lowe's, and I could tell that the plunge base on the Bosch 1617 is a different animal than the one I have. It changed the whole game. Without even using it, I can tell it would be much better. That's why I made this thread today. I'll post my lists in another post below for any interested.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Duane, your analysis would undoubtedly be of interest to a lot of folks in the early stages of their router experiences. Why not post your pros and cons list?
> By the way, you might enjoy Bill Hylton's book 'Router Magic'.
> Router Magic: Jigs, Fixtures, and Tricks to Unleash Your Router's Full Potential: Bill Hylton: 9780875967110: Amazon.com: Books
> _(The list price on the back cover of mine is $18.95 US so I'm shocked to see the current asking price from some of those vendors!)_


I bought my copy used in very good condition (better than the pictures looked) for $3 or $4 a few years ago. At that time i saw prices as high as $140 or so as i recall. Great resource/reference/tutorial and stimulator for creative juices.

earl


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

harrysin said:


> Rick, I always assume that newcomers are strapped for cash and so try to give answers that are relatively low cost. I know in my early days that is how it was.


Good point Harry . I had to take out a second mortgage after I joined here lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm so thankful for you guys; I didn't even know I _needed_ the stuff you made me buy...


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I had one router for a bunch of years, then a few months ago I bought a plunge router and table, last week end I bought a trim router, and I'm already planning the purchase of a much more powerful 1/2" router for the table i haven't built yet. You guys are pretty much to blame for routers 2, 3 and (after I get it) 4.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

kklowell said:


> I had one router for a bunch of years, then a few months ago I bought a plunge router and table, last week end I bought a trim router, and I'm already planning the purchase of a much more powerful 1/2" router for the table i haven't built yet. You guys are pretty much to blame for routers 2, 3 and (after I get it) 4.


And you have 6 more fingers to go!!  A few years ago my wife was going to pay a guy to build a bookshelf. I did it for "free". Hiring it out would have been cheaper...a LOT cheaper!!

earl


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Isn't that the normal way?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

harrysin said:


> I've always stated that a plunge router can do EVERYTHING that a fixed base one can but not the other way round so I'm intrigued to know what YOU have found that will prove me wrong Duane.


I'm completely with Harry on this one. Plungers are just so much more versatile than fixed base routers.



Duane Bledsoe said:


> The plunge base seems bulky and more tipsy when I have it along an edge. There is more off the edge than on it when you edge route. I also find depth adjustment is easier to get more accurate with my fixed base.


For edge trimming if you are having issues, fit an offset sub base (scrap perspex). For fine adjustment my 1/2in plungers were supplied with a fine depth adjuster, but it might be an extra on some routers - or as Chuck says use the depth rod/flag. The versatility of being able to set the recess depth of a lock face plate or an inset item directly from the item you are installing (no measurements required) is another plus of the plunge router

Regards

Phil


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> I'm so thankful for you guys; I didn't even know I _needed_ the stuff you made me buy...


+1....and have not used yet.......:cray:


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Meant to post my lists up hours ago but work called. Earlier today I made this list to see just what I thought my router needs were. It is as follows...

Fixed base router possible uses:
1. Edge profile forming
2. Rabbets, which is also just edge forming again
3. Dovetail jig use (never tried yet)
4. Dadoes and grooves on wood where I can start at an edge
5. It seems that router skiis would work on a fixed base

Plunge base router possible uses:
1. Mortise and tenon cutting (tenons could be done with a fixed base also, but not mortises)
2. Bowls or recesses in wood (really another form of mortising in my view)
3. Planing, when the router is used with a jig
4. Sign making and other template use
5. Dadoes and grooves, either from the edge, or inset from the edge
6. Keyhole slots and T slots
7. Edge forming
8. Rabbets
9. Dovetail jig
10. It seems that router skiis would work on a plunge base also
11. Circle and arc cutting

So, as you can see, the list of plunge base uses is double what I came up with on fixed base use, but I still feel more comfortable using my fixed base for the things I listed. I also think this is due to not having a good plunge base. The more I think on it, the more it seems that if mine were more like that Bosch 1617 plunge then I might feel differently.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd be the first to agree Duane that when one purchases a product, whether it be a screwdriver or a motor car, it must feel right to the purchaser. That said, I have to vehemently disagree with the reasons that you've given for fixed verses plunge routers. When you have time, wade through my uploads and you will see all the operations that you claim can only be done using a fixed base router being done with a PLUNGE router! As has been pointed out, edge forming is what TRIM routers are designed for.


----------



## rexlobo (Jul 29, 2012)

Everyone of my routers are harbor freight they have served me well. Yes I know I'm not accomplished as some of you guys but if you are new I think that's the way to go. That way when if you are ready or can pry the cheque book from your wife clutches you can go for the real thing by the way I got 5 hf routers 1 in my router lift 1 in my horizontal router stand and 3laying around .


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Duane,

Having read a few of your recent posts, you are a lot like me when it comes to figuring out what to buy. I tend to over analyze to a point of near paralysis and when I finally make a decision and purchase, I start to second guess it. It drives my spouse crazy. I have got better over the years but still do a lot of homework on these decisions.

I have found that one router will not do everything. I currently have 3 routers, 2 big plunge routers, Dewalt DW625 (my first router) and a Triton TRA001. Both are big routers but will do the job in table and plunge mode but can be a handful in hand held use. So I bought a PC690 fixed base. It does great for handheld edge work and I added a D-handle for use with my PC dovetail jig. I bought my son the Bosch 1617EVSPK Router Combo Package and that will be my next all purpose router purchase based on using his and recommendations on this forum. That setup seems to work well with table, free and and plunge mode.

Rich


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

My Ridgid plunge/fixed was a present...the Craftsman 3 1/2 was given to me by a gentleman on this forum as it did not work (works now)...the Triton was a deal I couldn't refuse at the time...my two palm routers were impulse purchases but I use them away from the shop.

Had I run into this forum before all this happened I would have routers in the same family.

The routers I have now have given me a real sense of what I will want to use. My own "research" tells me (others may see it differently) that no single router seems to do it all.

Hence the need for multiple routers....

My real next purchase will be the 1617 fixed/plunge and I will retire a couple of the ones I have...or give them away...NOOOOOTTT... 

My Triton is in the table, the Ridgid I use free hand and the palms I take with me on remote jobs. The Craftsman is not happy...bit I promised it some cabinet door work...

Good luck with your purchase...Nick


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, Rich, you are exactly like me. I second guess everything and over analyze to a fault. And my wife hates it too.

Well, I'm taking the "plunge". I decided this morning that the DeWalt DW618 is for me, in the fixed or plunge combo. I haven't posted about every single router that I have been considering, only just when I had a question about one. So until now I hadn't mentioned it.

I love the way it feels in hand, both bases equally, and I love the features it has., and its overall more compact size. If the motor is reliable then this is one heck of a solid router. If DeWalt had made a vac port for the fixed base then it would have been nearly flawless. If they had included both, LEDs and the vac ports on the fixed base, I'd gladly have paid a lot more on this model than the $200 they sell for. But I can always just add some sort of small gooseneck flashlight, and the plunge base does have a vac port already.

The fixed base adjustment is soooo much nicer than any of the others I've seen, it is amazingly simple to raise and lower, and the entire thing just feels like it would be a dream to use. 

By taking the plunge, I mean I am going to try to become a freehand plunge base guy. This plunge base seems infinitely easier to adjust than my Craftsman. I put the motor in the plunge base display at the store, flipped it over, and imagined I was just going to eyeball a set depth on a round over bit to allow for the beaded edge I always do, and it was so easy to push that base down and lock it that I wanted to just go home and sell my Craftsman right then. I plan to put the fixed base in my table I will build, and I'd love to just buy another motor so I could leave one in each base permanently, and not switch back and forth. I also noticed this combo is available with an additional D handle base. I hear rave reviews on this but I don't know that I need it. It's $80 more than just the basic fixed/plunge combo. On the other hand, it would give me a table base and still leave me with another base of each kind to do anything I want with either base I feel is needed.

I am definitely going to sell my Craftsman and get the DeWalt. It's a done deal. Also, while looking at the routers I discovered that the chip shield from a Bosch 1617 would fit the DeWalt fixed base if it was modified. The top needs trimmed down to accommodate the smaller opening in the DeWalt base, but the width is perfect and the retaining prongs on the plastic shield work the same as on the Bosch. Might have to just order one of those and take a Dremel tool to it. As for a vac port, well my enginuitive mind will figure out something, maybe using PVC pipe and some clear plexiglass and epoxy.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> My real next purchase will be the 1617 fixed/plunge *and I will retire a couple of the ones I have...or give them away..*.NOOOOOTTT...
> 
> ...Nick


with thought processes like that we have got to get practicing psychologists, psychiatrists and behavioral therapists to join the membership...


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

harrysin said:


> I'd be the first to agree Duane that when one purchases a product, whether it be a screwdriver or a motor car, it must feel right to the purchaser. That said, I have to vehemently disagree with the reasons that you've given for fixed verses plunge routers. When you have time, wade through my uploads and you will see all the operations that you claim can only be done using a fixed base router being done with a PLUNGE router! As has been pointed out, edge forming is what TRIM routers are designed for.


Harry,

Please do not do that again...I now have drool all over my keyboard after that picture of your treasures. 

I cant wait for my router to get back in stock I have so many ideas. It is hard not sending up signals to SWMBO that another purchase looms:dance3:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> with thought processes like that we have got to get practicing psychologists, psychiatrists and behavioral therapists to join the membership...


Not likely to do any good... :wacko:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Not likely to do any good... :wacko:


maybe a few have been here, said it was too much for their heads and left...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> maybe a few have been here, said it was too much for their heads and left...


True story . When I got tested they told me I was an idiot savant minus the savant part .
Whatever that means ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> True story . When I got tested they told me I was an idiot savant minus the savant part .
> Whatever that means ?


My shrink swept the desk....
climbed up on it...
got in my face screaming incoherently, sprayed spittle everywhere and his complexion turned purple...
and had me removed from his office....
we never saw each other again....

rumor control has that he quit the business shortly afterwards...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I just realized that I now have 4 routers. Which is amazing. How'd that happen. 2 1617s (1 for each base), a Triton TRA001 in the table and recently, a Colt. I too don't like using a plunge base when a fixed will do. Just a matter of feeling in control. I looked hard at the DeWalt, but they look a bit flimsy compared to the Bosch. Everyone to their own taste.


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The list you made is called a Benjamin Franklin balance sheet. Ben would make 2 columns on a sheet of paper, pros on one side and cons on the other and when done he could compare one to the other. I use it at times and it works. Ben was a pretty smart guy.


Ben also used this technique to figure out which young lady he was going to party with any given night. For a Founding Father, he was certainly a horndog. :dirol:

TedP


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Routers and fixes/plunge bases are like potato chips, gumbo, clamps and money...you can never have enough. A bosch 1617 combo kit is a great choice...and it will most certainly lead to more routers..routers..routers..routers..routers..routers..routers..routers..routers..routers..routers..routers..routers..routers..routers.. etc...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

GerryAttrick said:


> Harry,
> 
> Please do not do that again...I now have drool all over my keyboard after that picture of your treasures.
> 
> I cant wait for my router to get back in stock I have so many ideas. It is hard not sending up signals to SWMBO that another purchase looms:dance3:


Alan, that Makita RTO700CX3 kit is not available in Australia and I imagine the same in New Zealand. I bought it from America and because it's for 120 volts I bought a 3Kw auto transformer here for about $80.00 and it was money well spent, it's a magic kit. As a matter of interest the kit arrived on the third day after the the order was placed. Some, but not all of the bases are available here.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Just a little update, I got all my routers out, along with anything else I thought I could do without. I took photos of all these things and will have them listed on Craigslist by tomorrow. With some luck, I'll raise the cash to get that DeWalt router in a week or so.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Update again. Got one router sold already. Two more to go. I'm starting to get "yellow fever".


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Update again. Got one router sold already. Two more to go. I'm starting to get "yellow fever".


Congrats :sold:
There's no known cure for router addiction either lol


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> My shrink swept the desk....
> climbed up on it...
> got in my face screaming incoherently, sprayed spittle everywhere and his complexion turned purple...
> and had me removed from his office....
> ...


Did you get the bill?

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Did you get the bill?
> 
> Herb


Back in my early 20's, if I met a girl and she told me she was a Psych major, I ran away as fast as my little feets would take me...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Back in my early 20's, if I met a girl and she told me she was a Psych major, I ran away as fast as my little feets would take me...


one or two experiences with that backwards lab coat was enough... huh...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yup. Seems like if they were 1st or 2nd year Psych they were little robots, under the control of evil profs.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Another update. Sold two routers and have the third one sold, pending payment. The Dewalt is just around the corner. So close I can smell it now.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Boy, Duane, you are going to have money to burn....LOL

Hope you are getting good prices...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> True story . When I got tested they told me I was an idiot savant minus the savant part .
> Whatever that means ?


Maybe, maybe not...but you do wear your suit when you route... :dance3:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nickp said:


> Maybe, maybe not...but you do wear your suit when you route... :dance3:


This is true


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Boy, Duane, you are going to have money to burn....LOL
> 
> Hope you are getting good prices...


I didn't have all that much to burn, but I do think I got decent prices. I was fair, even though I do feel I might have gotten more for them if I had tried, but that would have meant me selling it for more than I think they were worth, and I wouldn't have felt good about that. I sold a small portable table with a simple shop made fence, and a Craftsman single speed router (made by Ryobi) for $50, sold the Task Force router for $35 (Harbor Freight sells one identical to it for $65 new) and I sold my Craftsman combo kit for $75, which I think was about right. I only paid $100 on sale for it 3 years ago and used it a fair amount. I got good use from all of them, but I am ready for something better. I also didn't want to feel like I ripped anyone off here either, so I am happy with how things went.

So........tonight after I sold the last router, I went straight to Lowe's and picked up my new DeWalt DW618PK combo kit! I'm stoked! Can't wait to start eating wood with it! Tomorrow I will fire it up and chew up some scrap wood to get a good feel for how it does. Right now, I have no way to use a vacuum with it though. The fixed base doesn't have a way to hook one up and the plunge base has a port than neither of my two shop vac hoses fit. I'm going to need an adapter of some kind. The one that came with it didn't help.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats Duane . You sound more excited about this new router than I did when I bought my 77 TransAm after watching Smokey & the Bandit lol

I love new toys though !


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Congrats, Duane. Have fun with it.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats on the new router combo. 

I'm in the multiple router corner myself, but that's mostly because I never take my Milwaukee 5625 out of the table. I have a 2.5 HP Milwaukee that was a fixed base only, but later I added the plunge housing since I needed it for some signs and keyholes, so in essence it's a combo unit now just like you purchased. I wanted the beefy 3.5 HP Milwaukee for the table and while it does come with a fixed base, I find it a bit too unwieldy to use for most free routing. Besides, it's simply easier to leave it in the lift on the table and grab a router that's not in a table.  (Yep, I'm lazy in that respect). 

I do have a trim router, but to be honest with you I rarely use it. In fact, I've used 2.5 HP router a couple of times, when all I really needed was the trim router. (laziness? Probably).


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats, Duane...best of luck with it...Nick


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

wbrisett said:


> Congrats on the new router combo.
> 
> I'm in the multiple router corner myself, but that's mostly because I never take my Milwaukee 5625 out of the table. I have a 2.5 HP Milwaukee that was a fixed base only, but later I added the plunge housing since I needed it for some signs and keyholes, so in essence it's a combo unit now just like you purchased. I wanted the beefy 3.5 HP Milwaukee for the table and while it does come with a fixed base, I find it a bit too unwieldy to use for most free routing. Besides, it's simply easier to leave it in the lift on the table and grab a router that's not in a table.  (Yep, I'm lazy in that respect).
> 
> I do have a trim router, but to be honest with you I rarely use it. In fact, I've used 2.5 HP router a couple of times, when all I really needed was the trim router. (laziness? Probably).


I am just like you, if you want to call it laziness. People can call it what they like, but I plan to get the fixed base only version of this same router and leave it in the table all the time so I don't need to pull the motor all the time. Maybe I'll simply get another combo and just have two spare bases to accomplish this, and I'd have a backup in case of a failure, or in case of having a buddy in the shop and needing two routers at once. I sometimes like using a fixed base freehand so the spare fixed would see some use. Darn it, there I go again. Just found another reason for having a third one, too. Anything to justify it. 

Also been eyeing those trim routers too. For something super light weight that I can use for sign making. The trim router has LED lights, making it easier to see since sometimes I do freehand written signs, not always using templates, and I need to see to follow the lines.

Oh, I'm digging a big hole here, I can see it. It sure is fun though. :dance3:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Right now said:


> I never use the vac ports on the routers,even remove them. To me it makes the router unsafe to have that hose dragging you around and getting tangled with your body when you round the corner. I did years of routing without them and can't get used to them.
> Just let the chips fly then blow off the bench and sweep them up.
> 
> Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm with Herb ,as I gotta say having a hose going to my router has been a major pita so far . I recently seen a boom from Festool and will probably install that into a work bench and see if that helps . As it is though , it's made me make more mistakes than anything when the hose hangs up on the edge of the table. But getting rid of the majority of the dust is sure nice when it works


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Suspend the bulk of the hose from above? A cord, pulley and weight on the other end maybe?


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, I have noticed at times that the hose does catch on things and makes the router deviate from its path, and it never feels safe when that happens. But I didn't know until recently that using them without dust collection was even an option. I figured it out when I noticed that DeWalt didn't make a dust port for the fixed base of their router. So if it doesn't make that much difference then I'll be glad to have one less thing to worry about when using my router. 

I got to use it tonight for a few minutes. All I did was run some quick passes on some scrap wood. It was a joy to use. I tried both bases, but I still don't have a full feel for the plunge base use because I just set it up with an edge bit with a bearing and used it like a fixed base. I can tell that this plunge base will easily work as a fixed, where before I sometimes used my fixed when I could for freehand work just because it didn't feel so stable using the plunge. The DeWalt was not like that. It was not the least bit unwieldy and really gives me the confidence to think that all I need for freehand routing is a plunge base. Bit adjustment was amazingly easy. What else can I say? This router is really an awesome little tool.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

RainMan1 said:


> I recently seen a boom from Festool and will probably install that into a work bench and see if that helps.


Hi Rick

They're nice, but _seriously_ expensive (like £200 or US$300?) and I believe they only work with the Festool extractors....... I just end up draping the hose over my shoulder

One thing that has to be said, though, is that router dust is seriously bad for your chest and needs to be collected at point source

Regards

Phil


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Phil P said:


> Hi Rick
> 
> They're nice, but _seriously_ expensive (like £200 or US$300?) and I believe they only work with the Festool extractors....... I just end up draping the hose over my shoulder
> 
> ...


Phil after visiting Winsor Plywood Saturday I think I have changed my work assembly table design yet again . I like what they did as the Festool dust extractor is mounted underneith there work station . This way when they move there work station the dust extractor and the boom all move together . 
Not that I wanted to spend countless dollars yet again :wacko:, but it is your health and I like how there dust extractor comes on automatically with there tools .
I had no intention of using there dust and extraction system at first as I was using my GI dust extractor . But maybe there will be less dust yet?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

RainMan1 said:


> iit is your health and I like how there dust extractor comes on automatically with there tools .
> I had no intention of using there dust and extraction system at first as I was using my GI dust extractor . But maybe there will be less dust yet?


Rick, when I bought a vacuum I opted for a Metabo (they sell identical models to Bosch, only in green, the actual manufacturer is a German firm called Star) because I wanted an auto-starting vacuum and it was specifically for use with a Festool TS55. I have to admit that price was an issue - I originally wanted a Festool, but the Bosch/Metabo was a lot cheaper whilst being just as efficient (I have a CTL Midi for Corian work so I had a side by side comparison) and they have an electro-mechanical filter shaker - which sounds like the vac is playing space invaders fpor about 10 seconds every time it goes off. I then replaced my "go-to" router (deWalt DW622) and planer (Bosch) - I already had a Metabo ROS and a Bosch jigsaw both with good dust extraction. My aim was to eat less dust and all future powr tool purchases will be made with the quality of dust extraction in mind. anyway it's worked. I now cough a lot less. The only thing I'd make mention of is the running costs. You'll need to use any of the main vacuums with a filter bag in place to protect the (expensive) pleated primary filter and the OEM bags are pretty pricey. I opted for a re-useable non-OEM bag which works almost as well as the OEM bags but has a zip at the bottom and can be re-used 6 to 10 times with care. When you consider than on a 2 to 3 month project I can empty a bag 20 or so times, it makes a difference

Regards

Phil


----------

